# HP Pavilion AC Adapter Flashing



## Youk (Oct 18, 2009)

I have a HP Pavilion dv9000 series. The ac adapter all of a sudden gave out and will faintly flash blue where it plugs into the computer. The ac adapter will no longer give power to the computer, and the computer has actually died because of low battery.

Basically, is it worth going out and trying a new battery, or is this a known issue that can be fixed only a certain way? Thanks in advance.


----------



## IT-Tech (Oct 12, 2009)

Hi and welcome....

Are you saying that the light on the AC Adapter "flashes blue" or the laptop's "battery charging LED" will flash BLUE?

If your AC Adapter is "going bad" or "went bad", they are not very expensive to replace. So, yes it is worthwhile.


----------



## Youk (Oct 18, 2009)

The light is on the side of the laptop, surrounding where the adapter plugs into the computer.


----------



## IT-Tech (Oct 12, 2009)

Hi and thanks for the updated information.

Let’s check out a few things on your laptop.

Plug the AC Adapter into the wall, then into the laptop; move the AC Adapter end going into the Laptop gently back and forth slowly. See if there is a spot where the AC power is supplied to the laptop. There should be very little movement when you do this. If there is a lot of movement or if it “wiggles” a lot then your AC Power connector on the laptop is most likely “broken”. I’m not certain if the DV9000’s can be replaced easily under these circumstances.

If the first one did not reveal anything, let’s shutdown the laptop and unplug it from the AC Adapter. Now, remove the battery from the laptop. Here are the instructions for doing this in case you are not familiar with the battery removal.

Look down under the section BATTERIES – Inserting and Removing
http://h10032.www1.hp.com/ctg/Manual/c00771567.pdf

After you have removed the battery, put the laptop back up-right and plug the AC Adapter into the laptop. Turn the laptop on and see if it will run without the battery inserted. If the laptop indeed does operate, then your battery is most likely defective and will need to be replaced.

If neither of the above reveals anything, then it is most likely a defective AC Adapter.

Thanks!


----------



## IT-Tech (Oct 12, 2009)

And.... HP's method of doing POWER TROUBLESHOOTING......

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...9897/loc:2&lc=en&dlc=en&cc=us&product=1842189

So, if your AC ADAPTER has a light on it, please check to see if the light on the AC Adapter eluminates too!

Thanks!


----------



## qinyinfa (May 10, 2011)

_Flashing_ green light on the laptop _AC adapter_ Free Online Articles *...*and it is no longer blue http://www.bestbuy-laptop-batteries.com


----------



## andrewmcd01 (Mar 22, 2012)

Just a note to thank IT-Tech for this advice - googled my ac adapter problem and got to this thread, worked first time - many thanks,

A


----------

